# Arenosa overo question



## kaykay (May 21, 2004)

Deb and I were talking yesterday about LW and ponies etc. She said that she was told there are no LW positive ponies in the Arenosa bloodline. I find this very hard to believe. Lets debate this LOL. My thinking is that if you have splash, sabino etc how could you not have LW somehwere. I know they are not "related" but to me the chances of having all these overo genetics with the excpetion of one is just too unreal.


----------



## Lewella (May 21, 2004)

Hi Kaykay,

Nope, no Frame in the 100% Arenosa bloodline. The Frame pattern in American Shetlands has somewhat questionable origins. The only two patterns in the UK Shetlands are Tobiano and Splash which of course both appear in the Arenosa bloodlines. Sometime early in the history of the ASPC sabino was introduced - probably through not pure island Shetland imports. Later infusions of Hackney and Welsh into the American Shetland gene pool increased the incedence of sabino as both of those breeds have that pattern (Welsh also has Splash - sabino as far as I know is the only white pattern in the Hackney breed).

Frame only appeared in the Shetland gene pool very recently - within the last 30 years. It appeared in Iowa primarily and there has been a great deal of debate about its introduction into the breed since it is a non-native pattern. With linebreeding of those few Frame lines lethal white foals have just began appearing within the last 15 years or so.

There are part Arenosa ponies that could have Frame because of the bloodlines they have been crossed to but the Frame pattern is not present in the Arenosa bloodline.

Lewella


----------



## kaykay (May 22, 2004)

okay now it makes more sense because there arent a whole lot of 100 percent arenosas left are there??? I can barely find any that are even 50 percent and most are 25. So that is where the confusion is. I knew i had seen some part arenosas that were frame.


----------



## Lewella (May 22, 2004)

Hi Kaykay,

You just have to know where to look to find the 100% Arenosas




The biggest number seems to be in the more north west part of the country. Steve Langer breeds quite a few 100% and he's in Oregon (Sundance LB Stock Farm) and then Mel and Dorothy Broadhead in Wyoming have a number of 100% Arenosa ponies that they are breeding. In the Midwest it is easier to find 50% or less because there aren't too many 100% mares in this part of the country but there are a few 100% stallions.


----------

